# Bellator 140 Prelims: Kin Moy vs Blair Tugman (Video)



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

So two Mondays ago, I was chilling after a delicious 4th of July weekend. I made my way to the gym for some leisurely training (as in, nothing on the horizon, so just focusing on skill-building) when my manager gives me a call.

"Hey Kin, do you want to fight Blair Tugman at Bellator next Friday?"

"Uh... no, not really."

"Well, it's a good match up for you, a good payday, and a good opportunity to get a win at Bellator. You should do it."

"Oh, uh... let me ask (head coach) what he thinks."

Not long after, my coach comes in and I give him the scoop.

"Yeah Kin, that's a great fight for you. You should do it. Let's get your ass in gear."

And I'm just like _right... I'm supposed to prep for a D1 wrestler/BJJ blackbelt in 10 days and cut 20 pounds in 9. K..._

But alas, my coach and manager haven't steered me wrong before, so I sucked it up and did my best. Sadly, I missed weight by 2 pounds (for shame), but my opponent graciously accepted nonetheless.

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/Kin_Moy_vs_Blair_Tugman_Bellator_140_Part_1/10106131

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/Kin_Moy_vs_Blair_Tugman_Bellator_140_Part_2/10106132

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/Kin_Moy_vs_Blair_Tugman_Bellator_140_Part_3/10106133

Hopefully an admin or someone can bail me out (as usual) and embed those video links..


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Really nice comeback!

Glad you got the W, maybe you'll get more opportunities with Bellator now.

I dont think the vids can be embedded because they are not from youtube.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Nicely done sir. :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I was reading this like "Dude must have lost cause he's already making excuses" before I checked the video haha. Good shit man. Should be 2-0 in Bellator but I suppose you can't change shit.

I also find it funny to see an actual fighter sharing his fight vis MMACore lmao.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

^ Hahah I tried to make it suspenseful


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How bad was the 9 day weight cut?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats! You have improved a lot. You look way more composed and relaxed compared to your earlier fights.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Kick ass buddy! Congrats on the victory!

Keep us updated on when you fight, i go to events when I can, and I know Bellator puts on a lot of California shows, if I can make one of your cards I will!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

